# General > Literature >  The Stuart Agenda by Alan Calder

## Alan Calder

Hi Readers,
Alan Calder from Wick is pleased to announce the release of his first novel, _The Stuart Agenda_, by Willow Moon Publishing of New Orleans. 

_The Stuart Agenda_ is an intriguing take on history. It describes a conspiracy to get a young scion of the long defunct Stuart royal dynasty on to the throne of newly independent Scotland. Set in the 2030s, fact and fiction merge as Robert, the charismatic Stuart heir strives to regain his heritage. He finds love and the key to his quest in the heady political atmosphere of Scotland at last going independent. It is a political thriller with adventure and romance thrown in. In fact the perfect holiday read.
You can read excerpts from The Stuart Agenda and download from www.willowmoonpublishing.com as a PDF to computer or i-Pad and other e-readers. You can also free read the first few chapters on amazon.co.uk and download to a Kindle. Please pass this message on to interested members of your community.
You can also follow Alans blog at http://alancalderwriting.blogspot.com

----------


## katarina

I have read this book and it's well worth a read! What if there was an altenative heir to the throne. . .

----------


## Alan Calder

*Thanks for your support Katarina*.*Its worth taking**a New Year look at The Stuart Agenda by Caithness writer Alan Calder. Set in the future, it’s a political conspiracy where fictional Stuart scion, Robert strives to recover the throne of Scotland from the Hanoverians as the country at last goes independent. The novel confronts many of the issues, constitutional and human, that arise in such an endeavour. Amazon reviewers (4and 5 star) have enjoyed the patriotism, passion, royal romance, intrigue, espionage, murder and the settings in Scotland, England and France. In the real world of UK politics, Prime Minister Cameron and Scottish leader Salmond are involved in a spat about the timing of and detailed questions to be asked in a Scottish referendum on independence. Good timing!**Already got a Kindle, I-Pad or other e-reader? Then get a 10% price reduction at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005BJ3GNI  A Paperback edition is also available from amazon.com. Also available from Barnes and Noble**Blog at http://alancalderwriting.blogspot.com*

----------


## aidipi

Is it available on Kindle?

----------


## katarina

absolutely.  that's where I got mine.

----------

